# artículo frente a algunos nombres propios



## Renekert

¡Hola!
Tengo una discusión continua con una colaboradora sobre el uso del artículo con los nombres propios y me gustaría que algún experto lo aclarara.
La real academia española define: *nombre propio *como el que carece de significado y sirve para nombrar a las personas, animales o cosas como seres individuales: _Marta, Granada, Orinoco. 
_Parece incorrecto decir "la Marta" pero no decir "el Orinoco "Nosotros somos químicos y siempre discutimos si debe escribirse (por ejemplo) "las propiedades _de_ diclorobenceno" o "las propiedades _del _diclorobenceno"_._
La verdad, ya deseamos pasar a otro tema de discrepancia, por lo que una aclaración ilustrada sería muy bienvenida.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agró

Renekert said:


> ¡Hola!
> Tengo una discusión continua con una colaboradora sobre el uso del artículo con los nombres propios y me gustaría que algún experto lo aclarara.
> La real academia española define: *nombre propio *como el que carece de significado y sirve para nombrar a las personas, animales o cosas como seres individuales: _Marta, Granada, Orinoco.
> _Parece incorrecto decir "la Marta" pero no decir "el Orinoco "Nosotros somos químicos y siempre discutimos si debe escribirse (por ejemplo) "las propiedades _de_ diclorobenceno" o "las propiedades _del _diclorobenceno"_._
> La verdad, ya deseamos pasar a otro tema de discrepancia, por lo que una aclaración ilustrada sería muy bienvenida.
> Muchas gracias.


Bienvenido. Sé que en algunas zonas de España el uso del artículo el/la ante nombres propios de persona está considerado vulgar, pero en otras zonas se usa, especialmente con nombres femeninos (la Laura), y en algunas otras, como Cataluña, también con masculinos (tanto en catalán como en castellano). Y no se considera vulgar en esas zonas, sino que es más bien un uso cariñoso, en un ámbito familiar o suficientemente cercano. A mí personalmente me gusta este uso y no pienso corregirlo.
En cuanto al diclorobenceno, yo nunca usaría *de*, sino *del*, en el ejemplo, porque se trata de un nombre común.


----------



## Betildus

Hola, bienvenido al foro.
Acá se usa indistintamente uno de otro, según la situación. (*Edit*, de acuerdo con Agró)
- María debe venir a la reunión
- La María debe venir... (forma coloquial)

- El puente que cruza el río NNNN 
- El puente cruza río NNNN 

- Las propiedades _de_ diclorobenceno 
- Las propiedades _del_ diclorobenceno 

Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

La verdad es que aquí suena bastante feo y vulgar decir "la laura", respecto a los elementos químicos siempre he escuchado las propiedades del dióxido de azufre, mas nunca las propiedades de dióxido de azufre.


----------



## Pinairun

Renekert said:


> ¡Hola!
> Tengo una discusión continua con una colaboradora sobre el uso del artículo con los nombres propios y me gustaría que algún experto lo aclarara.
> La real academia española define: *nombre propio *como el que carece de significado y sirve para nombrar a las personas, animales o cosas como seres individuales: _Marta, Granada, Orinoco. _
> Parece incorrecto decir "la Marta" pero no decir "el Orinoco "Nosotros somos químicos y siempre discutimos si debe escribirse (por ejemplo) "las propiedades _de_ diclorobenceno" o "las propiedades _del _diclorobenceno"_._
> La verdad, ya deseamos pasar a otro tema de discrepancia, por lo que una aclaración ilustrada sería muy bienvenida.
> Muchas gracias.


 

Ninguna aclaración mejor que la que facilita el Diccionario de la Academia de la Lengua.

Sobre el uso del artículo ante antropónimos y topónimos se pronuncia en los apartados 4 y 5.

Saludos


----------



## Betildus

Cabeza tuna said:


> La verdad es que aquí suena bastante feo y vulgar decir "la laura", respecto a los elementos químicos siempre he escuchado las propiedades del dióxido de azufre, mas nunca las propiedades de dióxido de azufre.


No es vulgar en nuestro país. Aunque no estoy de acuerdo en la forma que hablan en la televisión chilena, sí se está usando en forma más que coloquial.



Pinairun said:


> Ninguna aclaración mejor que la que facilita el Diccionario de la Academia de la Lengua.
> 
> Sobre el uso del artículo ante antropónimos y topónimos se pronuncia en los apartados 4 y 5.
> 
> Saludos


En la recomendación de Pinairun, se explica muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Renekert said:


> "las propiedades _de_ diclorobenceno" o "las propiedades _del _diclorobenceno".



Los nombres de elementos, compuestos, minerales, etc. *no* son nombres propios.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Betildus said:


> No es vulgar en nuestro país. Aunque no estoy de acuerdo en la forma que hablan en la televisión chilena, sí se está usando en forma más que coloquial.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Si alguien dice "La Laura esta cocinando", por dar un ejemplo, es mucho mas vulgar por lo menos en mi apreciación personal que sencillamente decir "Laura esta cocinando"


----------



## L4ut4r0

Cabeza tuna said:


> Si alguien dice "La Laura esta cocinando", por dar un ejemplo, es mucho mas vulgar por lo menos en mi apreciación personal que sencillamente decir "Laura esta cocinando"



Depende de la clase social. Tanto la clase alta y como la clase baja en Chile usan "la" frente a nombres propios femeninos. En la clase media se considera inculto.

Ejemplos: 

Marta Larraechea:
Cuando fue la gran proclamación de Rafael Moreno, hablaron todos y la gente empezó a gritar: ¡Que hable *la* *Martita*! Esa vez me metí por primera vez en política.

Sebastián Piñera:
En 1973 empecé a pololear con *la* *Cecilia*. ¡Cómo disfrutábamos yendo a la parcela de sus padres en San José de Maipo!

Cecilia Morel (esposa, digo mujer de Sebastián Piñera):
Una vez leí que *la Drina Rendic* anotaba a quiénes había convidado, qué les dio de comida, con quién los sentó... ¡Qué impresionante el grado de ejecutividad!

Julia Astaburuaga:
Me casé joven y, como en el fondo soy muy religiosa, nunca se me ocurrió que me pudiera separar alguna vez. ¡Qué raro lo que estoy hablando! Estas son cosas privadas, ¿no? ¿A quién pudiera interesarle lo que dice *la* *Julita Astaburuaga*?

André Jouffé:
*la Mary Rose* pensó al verme a la entrada de la iglesia que yo había organizado todo.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Tienes razón tocayo (bueno es mi segundo nombre) será porque soy de clase media (orgulloso de serlo) y nunca lo había notado y si bien conozco a todas las personas que ahí mencionas no son mi ambiente.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía anteponer el artículo al nombre "La Paqui" se evita en el habla formal o culta, pero tampoco es exactamente vulgar como parece en otras zonas de España.
Es coloquial, pero yo no diría vulgar, y está bastante extendido aunque más en las clases populares.
Un periódico nunca escribiría "La Celia Villalobos,ex alcaldesa de Málaga, declaró que.....", pero cualquier andaluz en habla informal, entre amigos, familia etc podría decir "¡Qué bien ( o qué mal) me cae la Celia Villalobos!" o por supuesto en familia "Dile a la Paqui que vaya a comprar el pan"

En Canarias ese uso es desconocido.


----------



## Renekert

Gracias Pinairun. Su respuesta es exactamente lo que buscaba y, efectivamente, aclara toda duda.


----------



## Jellby

Es curiosa esta parte:

Por otra parte, en todo el ámbito hispánico es habitual que los apellidos de mujeres célebres vayan precedidos de artículo: «_La Caballé preparó un recital “no demasiado largo”_».


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante e instructivo este hilo. 

Creo que podemos concluir que de acuerdo a usos y costumbres en ciertas regiones se considera inculto mencionar el artículo definido antes de nombres propios mientras que en otras no.

En Sonora se considera "de mala educación" decir el artículo definido antes de nombres propios. Aún así es común escucharlo y a la vez escuchar las correcciones: "No se dice la Martha, se dice Martha, que no es un/a animal/cosa".  En el campo, la mayoría de las personas usan el artículo antes de los nombres. 

Para lo que a química corresponde, como parte de la pregunta original, pues no se trata de nombres de personas, por lo tanto el uso del artículo definido es correcto.

Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones,


----------



## Renekert

Jellby said:


> Los nombres de elementos, compuestos, minerales, etc. *no* son nombres propios.


 ¿No lo son?, sin embargo entran perfectamente en la definición de la academia, en el sentido de que nombran las cosas como entes individuales. Entiendo que los esteres o las sales no sean entes individuales pero el acetato de etilo o el cloruro de sodio si lo son. . . ¿o no?


----------



## Jellby

Renekert said:


> ¿No lo son?, sin embargo entran perfectamente en la definición de la academia, en el sentido de que nombran las cosas como entes individuales. Entiendo que los esteres o las sales no sean entes individuales pero el acetato de etilo o el cloruro de sodio si lo son. . . ¿o no



No, no son individuales, son sustancias genéricas (aunque de composición específica), como el agua, el aire, la arena... Tu puedes tener una botella de "acetato de etilo" en tu casa, y yo otra en la mía, son lo mismo, tienen el mismo nombre, y no por casualidad... así que no son entes individuales.

Tampoco son nombres propios "perro", "lirón careto", "encina"... sí son nombres propios los que puedan llevar ejemplares particulares de éstos.


----------



## Renekert

Estimado Jellby
Le creo y le agradezco. También espero que comprenda que, para un químico, "los esteres" son como "los perros" y el acetato de etilo podría ser como "Argos". . . o "Pluto"
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Jellby

Renekert said:


> Estimado Jellby
> Le creo y le agradezco. También espero que comprenda que, para un químico, "los esteres" son como "los perros" y el acetato de etilo podría ser como "Argos". . . o "Pluto".



Yo mismo soy químico  (y la verdad es que no lo veo así, acetato de etilo sería como "pastor alemán", no veo cuál podría ser el equivalente a un nombre propio... salvo, por ejemplo, ciertas piedras preciosas particulares sí tienen nombre, como la "Pantera Rosa", que era un diamante).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alma Shofner said:


> Muy interesante e instructivo este hilo.
> 
> Creo que podemos concluir que de acuerdo a usos y costumbres en ciertas regiones se considera inculto mencionar el artículo definido antes de nombres propios mientras que en otras no.
> 
> En Sonora se considera "de mala educación" decir el artículo definido antes de nombres propios. Aún así es común escucharlo y a la vez escuchar las correcciones: "No se dice la Martha, se dice Martha, que no es un/a animal/cosa".  En el campo, la mayoría de las personas usan el artículo antes de los nombres.
> 
> Para lo que a química corresponde, como parte de la pregunta original, pues no se trata de nombres de personas, por lo tanto el uso del artículo definido es correcto.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones,



A mí me llama la atención que en Sinaloa sí se usa coloquialmente el artículo ante nombres propios:
Ahí viene la Laura.
Dile al Beto que venga.

Con los apodos sí es normal el uso de artículos en todo el país (que yo sepa):
Dila al Tuercas que venga.
Ayer hablé con el Cabeza de Uva.

Pero al dirigirnos a alguien con un apodo no decimos: 
El Tuercas, dime dónde está.
Decimos:
Tuercas, dime dónde está.


----------



## Renekert

Jellby said:


> Yo mismo soy químico  (y la verdad es que no lo veo así, acetato de etilo sería como "pastor alemán", no veo cuál podría ser el equivalente a un nombre propio... salvo, por ejemplo, ciertas piedras preciosas particulares sí tienen nombre, como la "Pantera Rosa", que era un diamante).



Mi estimado colega: ¡Touché!, me rindo. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

ToñoTorreón said:


> A mí me llama la atención que en Sinaloa sí se usa coloquialmente el artículo ante nombres propios:
> Ahí viene la Laura.
> Dile al Beto que venga.
> 
> Con los apodos sí es normal el uso de artículos en todo el país (que yo sepa):
> Dila al Tuercas que venga.
> Ayer hablé con el Cabeza de Uva.
> 
> Pero al dirigirnos a alguien con un apodo no decimos:
> El Tuercas, dime dónde está.
> Decimos:
> Tuercas, dime dónde está.



De acuerdo. Pero su uso es más extenso, pues no sólo incluye Sinaloa, sino también Sonora, Baja California y partes de Chihuahua. Es decir, casi todo el noroeste de México. Saludos.


----------



## Tanotelo

En el Perú siempre se ha usado el artículo determinante antes del nombre propio y es una forma coloquial; aunque, últimamente se está dejando de lado por considerarlo vulgar.


----------



## ManPaisa

Tanotelo said:


> En el Perú siempre se ha usado el artículo determinante antes del nombre propio y es una forma coloquial; aunque, últimamente se está dejando de lado por considerarlo vulgar.


 
En Colombia, o por lo menos en las principales ciudades, se considera pueblerino.


----------



## EliasgDJ

A mí me gustaría saber si se han de usar artículos con nombres propios de lugares, pero no geográficos, sino más concretos como un teatro, un centro comercial, etc...

Ejemplos:


_"Voy a la Latina" _ó "_Voy a Latina" _(sala de fiestas)?
_"Voy al Arriaga" _ó "_Voy a Arriaga" _(teatro)?
_"Voy al ParqueSur" _ó _"Voy a ParqueSur" _(centro comercial)?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Agró

EliasgDJ said:


> A mí me gustaría saber si se han de usar artículos con nombres propios de lugares, pero no geográficos, sino más concretos como un teatro, un centro comercial, etc...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> 
> _"Voy a la Latina" _ó *o* "_Voy a Latina" _(sala de fiestas)?
> _"Voy al Arriaga" _*o* "_Voy a Arriaga" _(teatro)?
> _"Voy al ParqueSur" _*o* _"Voy a ParqueSur" _(centro comercial)?
> Muchas gracias!



Entonces *con* artículo.

Por otra parte 'o' no lleva tilde.


----------



## la_machy

Creo que depende de las personas y del uso regional.
En mi familia yo siempre he sido 'la machy', llamada así cariñosamente aunque mi nombre es Marie.
Cuando me llaman Marie no me ponen *'la'*. Sólo _Marie._
Cuando nos referimos a un centro comercial o un lugar decimos 'vamos a ir a _Wal-Mart'_ o 'vamos a ir a _Liverpool' _(ambas son tiendas). También decimos 'la comida será en *el* _Quianti'_ (restaurant), la fiesta será en *la* _Quinta Amalia_ (lugar de fiestas).
Esto es en Sonora.


Saludos


----------



## EliasgDJ

No entiendo el "entonces", te refieres a que a los lugares concretos con nombre propio pero no geográfico, hay que referirse sin artículo siempre? En los tres ejemplos igual?

Gracias 

PD: Pues no sé dónde he visto yo la o con tilde para disyuntivas... :S Pero yo encantado de que me corrijan y mejorar


----------



## EliasgDJ

la_machy said:


> Creo que depende de las personas y del uso regional.
> En mi familia yo siempre he sido 'la machy', llamada así cariñosamente aunque mi nombre es Marie.
> Cuando me llaman Marie no me ponen *'la'*. Sólo _Marie._
> Cuando nos referimos a un centro comercial o un lugar decimos 'vamos a ir a _Wal-Mart'_ o 'vamos a ir a _Liverpool' _(ambas son tiendas). También decimos 'la comida será en *el* _Quianti'_ (restaurant), la fiesta será en *la* _Quinta Amalia_ (lugar de fiestas).
> Esto es en Sonora.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo no hablaba de nombres propios de personas, ahí hay más o menos unanimidad 

Entonces no hay una regla definida para estos lugares?


----------



## Agró

EliasgDJ said:


> No entiendo el "entonces", te refieres a que a los lugares concretos con nombre propio pero no geográfico, hay que referirse sin artículo siempre? En los tres ejemplos igual?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> PD: Pues no sé dónde he visto yo la o con tilde para disyuntivas... :S Pero yo encantado de que me corrijan y mejorar


Entonces: then, in that case.

Voy a La Latina (aquí, el artículo probablemente forma parte del nombre).
Voy al Arriaga.
Voy al ParqueSur.

La 'ó', con tilde se usa (mejor, se usaba) entre cifras/números, para no confundirlo con el número cero. Ya no es necesario con los ordenadores.


----------



## pickypuck

EliasgDJ said:


> A mí me gustaría saber si se han de usar artículos con nombres propios de lugares, pero no geográficos, sino más concretos como un teatro, un centro comercial, etc...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> 
> _"Voy a la Latina" _ó "_Voy a Latina" _(sala de fiestas)?
> _"Voy al Arriaga" _ó "_Voy a Arriaga" _(teatro)?
> _"Voy al ParqueSur" _ó _"Voy a ParqueSur" _(centro comercial)?
> Muchas gracias!


 
Puedo equivocarme pero la sala de fiestas tiene toda la pinta de llamarse La Latina, entonces sería "voy a La Latina". Con los teatros se suele usar el artículo, ya que la palabra teatro queda elidida. En cuanto a los centros comerciales, pues depende. A mí hay veces que me suena mejor sin artículo y otras con. Por ejemplo: Vamos al Carrefour de Valdepasillas (con artículo) pero trabajo en Carrefour (sin).
Tu ejemplo en Google da las siguientes entradas:
Voy al Parquesur - 380
Voy a Parquesur - 8

Un saludo.


----------



## la_machy

EliasgDJ said:


> Yo no hablaba de nombres propios de personas, ahí hay más o menos unanimidad
> 
> Entonces no hay una regla definida para estos lugares?


 
Agró dijo que *con *artículo. Casi podría apostar que es una regla.

Y lo del nombre propio, fue información general para la pregunta original de este  hilo. 


Saludos


----------



## EliasgDJ

Quizás el nombre de la sala de fiestas no era adecuado, pero era sin el artículo (por eso iba en minúscula). Era un ejemplo inventado.

No entiendo los razonamientos, no veo una norma general. Yo también puedo decir lo que me parece más habitual, pero no tiene por qué ser lo correcto... :S


----------



## pickypuck

EliasgDJ said:


> Quizás el nombre de la sala de fiestas no era adecuado, pero era sin el artículo (por eso iba en minúscula). Era un ejemplo inventado.
> 
> No entiendo los razonamientos, no veo una norma general. Yo también puedo decir lo que me parece más habitual, pero no tiene por qué ser lo correcto... :S


 
Con los teatros parece claro que se utiliza el artículo, no sé si habrá excepciones. Pero con las salas de fiesta, depende. Por ejemplo hay en Madrid una discoteca muy famosa que se llama Kapital y prácticamente todo el mundo dice "vamos a Kapital". ¿Se podría decir vamos a la Kapital? Pues se podría pero ya te digo que lo normal es referirse a esa discoteca sin el artículo. Quizás haya otros ejemplos de salas de fiestas en donde el artículo no se omita. Me temo que no es un dos más dos igual a cuatro :/


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que depende si se elide o no algún otro sustantivo:

Vamos a Nirvana.
Vamos al (bar) Nirvana.


----------



## EliasgDJ

la_machy said:


> Agró dijo que *con *artículo.



Vale. Como iba precedido de un "entonces"... 

No veo que haya unanimidad, pero gracias por vuestras respuestas  A ver si sigo investigado un poco más.

Gracias!


----------



## fantoche_yo

Hola!
Está muy bueno este hilo y a la vez es una lástima ver como se va perdiendo el conocimiento de gramática con el correr de los años. Pero creo que es resultado, en parte, de la evolución tecnológica que comenzó con los mensajes de texto o sms en los cuales se abrevian muchas palabras, se inventan otras y se omiten muchas reglas gramaticales. Por suerte todavía existen lugares muy valiosos como este blog para mantener nuestra vieja cultura y saciar nuestras dudas. Tengo 35 años y no soy experto en gramática, ni mucho menos, pero recuerdo esta regla gramática aprendida en la escuela.
Como dijo ToñoTorreón cuando se omite el sustantivo se usa un artículo antes del nombre, indistintamente de si el sustantivo es un teatro, shopping, bar o lo que sea.

Ejemplo que dio ToñoTorreón:

Vamos a Nirvana.
Vamos al (bar) Nirvana.

Y quisiera agregar que no importa de que país de habla hispana seas, las reglas formales de ortografía y gramática no cambian en lo absoluto. Se aceptan cambios coloquiales o populares de los distintos países o áreas geográficas pero formalmente son las mismas redactadas por la Real Academia Española.

Saludos.


----------

